# Favorite snacks to take on a train LH or SH



## kiwionatrain (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Guys

It doesn't look like we have a thread for favorite snacks to take on the train (search didn't come up with anything recent anyway) thought I might get the ball rolling

When I was using the european night trains I found Salami & cheese sandwitchs with a small bottle of coke/fanta were great and for any journey I made sure I had a bag of (what I think was) pumpkin seeds

Anyone else want to chip in ?


----------



## Everydaymatters (Mar 18, 2010)

I like those small packets of ice tea that you can put in water. They are light weight and you can purchase bottles of cold water on the train to make them with.


----------



## richardd (Mar 18, 2010)

Fruit snacks Sunkist or Welch


----------



## wayman (Mar 18, 2010)

I love the hummus and crackers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Doughnut holes


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 18, 2010)

wayman said:


> I love the hummus and crackers.


I wish we could get that on the _*Heartland Flyer*_ but I always enjoy the big Cheeseburger they offer. Even for a microwave it is pretty good and for sure filling, especially if you kick it down with a beer


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 18, 2010)

Since I like Diet Coke instead of Pepsi :angry: , I take a 8 pack of small bottles, also peanuts or almonds and the 100 calorie packs of cookies along with the small dark chocolate bars from Hersey. This is a compromise with my so called diet :lol: and the high prices charged in the cafe cars! :angry:


----------



## rrdude (Mar 18, 2010)

Cakebread Cellars, Cabernet 2006..... :lol:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 18, 2010)

I usually do not bring anything of my own. If somebody has to get my money I would rather it be Amtrak(expensive or not) than somebody else.

Often I am in sleeper,meals included anyway. I try to avoid between meal snacking. Similarly I try to avoid snacking at hotels aside from a diet soda.

Besides which I grew up in an era when lounge cars often did not have much solid food anyway. It was sort of the diner or bring your own. Yes, in the pre Amtrak era there were sometimes coffee shop lounges, various models of cafe lounges etc but these were more of a sit-down diner substitute........not a place you casually strolled into between meal times and got a sandwich or hot dog or something to go.


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 18, 2010)

We are usually in the sleepers, so we bring

Laughing Cow Creamy Swiss, Crackers

White Wine

Cookies-Pecan Sandies & Striped Shortbread

Hershey's Kisses


----------



## Cascadia (Mar 18, 2010)

I like to bring some fruit if I can because the 510 doesn't stock it normally, because of the border issues. You can carry some oranges on northbound and eat them before you disembark, but southbound they won't let you bring any fruit onto the train.

I always carry some kind of trail mix that I make myself, maybe just raw almonds and dried cranberries. I usually bring some candied ginger too.

I bring my own food to save money, but also because I have a lot of dietary complications that aren't well served with the bistro car menu. Also I have been stuck on the train for hours, or in the station waiting, and it just seems wise to have a little something along just in case.

We're going to Portland on Sunday, I think I'll bring some grapes and some almonds and maybe some rice crackers and some cheese.


----------



## DKpartyguy (Mar 18, 2010)

I pack various types of snacks when I travel on Amtrak, even though I have a roomette and get meals in the dining car.

I often want a late night snack, and the lounge cars on the trains have very erratic hours, to say the least.

The last couple of times I was aboard the Lakeshore Ltd going into NY City, they got rid of the lounge and dining cars

in Albany, so for the last few hours of the trip there was no food or drink available.

So, I always take a few little snack items just in case I need them.

I usually some type of crackers, or cheese cracker snacks, maybe some canned tuna salad, some type of cheese, etc.

Always a good idea to be prepared when aboard Amtrak......

David


----------



## JayPea (Mar 18, 2010)

I have type 2 diabetes and need to eat at regular intervals. Amtrak dining car food isn't great for diabetics but it's not completely bad either. And so far I've been able to maintain excellent blood sugar levels. I bring dried fruit such as raisins along with unsalted peanuts or almonds. I also bring packages of turkey pepperoni bites as well. If the SCA isn't very generous with bottled water I will buy diet Pepsi from the lounge though I prefer Coke products.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Mar 18, 2010)

I always travel with Little Debbie brownies. That is my "emergency" food. Getting smooshed in the luggage doesn't hurt 'em - except to squeeze out the calories :lol:

For real snacking, I usually make up some kind of trail mix. Plus I always bring Dr Pepper.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 18, 2010)

Coke. I hate Pepsi.


----------



## Sam31452 (Mar 18, 2010)

For european night trains: Jack Daniels (or any other decent booze) and coke.

For day trains: 2 apples, 2 bananas, 1 chocolate bar, 1 sandwich and at least half a gallon of water per 8 hrs of train ride.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 18, 2010)

I miss fresh fruit when on a train, so like to take a few apples. In your case might I suggest .. Chinese Gooseberries..

Ed


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 18, 2010)

A thermos of Manhattans has served me well. And some good fruit. I get a kick out of taking out my pocketknife and peeling it in my seat.


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 18, 2010)

caravanman said:


> I miss fresh fruit when on a train, so like to take a few apples. In your case might I suggest .. Chinese Gooseberries..
> Ed


MMM! Chinese Gooseberries! Yum! They are so tasty!


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 19, 2010)

I take a couple of cans of Dr Pepper and cashew nuts.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 19, 2010)

i take a 6 pack or more of those 12 oz travel bottles of coke along with whatever snacks i like. last year on the LSL it was those oreo cakesters and some other cookies in bulk packages.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Mar 19, 2010)

caravanman said:


> I miss fresh fruit when on a train, so like to take a few apples. In your case might I suggest .. Chinese Gooseberries..
> Ed


Yes, fruit is good. I usually bring a few oranges for a between meal snack or for dessert. Although I love the cakes, ice cream, etc., some roughage is appreciated too!

I wonder why they don't offer apples and oranges; seems like they'd keep pretty well, certainly for a few days.


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 19, 2010)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > I miss fresh fruit when on a train, so like to take a few apples. In your case might I suggest .. Chinese Gooseberries..
> ...


Last summer on the Coast Starlight in our sleepers, they had apples, oranges & bananas. They went pretty quick.


----------



## kiwionatrain (Mar 19, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > I miss fresh fruit when on a train, so like to take a few apples. In your case might I suggest .. Chinese Gooseberries..
> ...


I think you mean Kiwifruit


----------



## FrankStar (Mar 19, 2010)

When leaving from Philly, I stop at DiBruno's on the way and pick up some bread and salumi, cheese, olives, etc. If on a sleeper, a bottle or two of wine. I also bring a bag of Trader Joe's peanut butter filled pretzels for quick snacking. If not leaving from Philly, I find a gourmet or specialty store and do basically the same thing.


----------



## tubaia (Mar 19, 2010)

CheeseIts crackers - removed from box and put into plastic zipper bag for easier packing.

Chex mixes - homemade, of course.

Also, a sub from a local deli makes a good meal.


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a big fan of caviar (from my moniker, you can tell I've spent a fair amount of time in Russia). The best caviar made in America, in my opinion, comes from of all places, the Chamber of Commerce of Williston, No. Dak. They process sturgeon caught in the Missouri River. Anyway, the Chamber of Commerce office is in the National Guard armory, just a few yards from the train station. I've always wanted to order a tin of caviar to meet me at the Williston station some time when I'm heading west on the Empire Builder (east doesn't work because it's too late). I can't imagine a better way of traversing the steppes, excuse me the *prairies*, of Montana than sitting with Mrs. Ispolkom in my compartment, sipping champagne and eating caviar. Maybe when we go to Seattle for the Wagner Ring cycle in 2013.

For now, we settle for mixed nuts and martinis.


----------



## Big Iron (Mar 19, 2010)

Beef Jerky, Slim Jims (Meat Gum) and Smokehouse Almonds. Some Gray Goose citron disquised in a water bottle.


----------



## OTownDog (Mar 21, 2010)

I find anything that gives me protein/carbs/small amt of fat work well to keep hunger away.

My favorites are the South Beach Diet High Protein Cereal Bars.

I'll also pack almonds and individually wrapped mozzarella string cheese (these need more than 24 hours to spoil at room temperature.. probably because the package is hermetically sealed and they process the heck out of the product.)


----------

